# First grow ever, White Widow



## First Time Caller (Sep 24, 2009)

As you can see from the pics, I germinated three WW seeds and six freebies using the white paper towel, water and baggie method.  Notice the root curl.  The three WW's in the pic were germinated for 20 hours in the dark with temps of 76F and humidity of 65ish.  As of right now, 4 of the 6 freebies have germinated with the remaining two still in the paper towel and baggie.  

All the germinated seeds are now planted in a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Light Warrior watered with distilled water and tucked away in 76 degree darkness awaiting them to break the surface.:watchplant:  I'm planning on playing with the freebies and treating the WW's with some serious tlc

Better get to putting the finishing touches on my growbox


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2009)

NOooo give them light.


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 24, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> NOooo give them light.



That is a statement I have seen different answers to, some say no light until they break the surface, others say light as soon as you plant.  I'm open to suggestions, advice, brow beating.....I have the ability to "light em up".


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 24, 2009)

light will help them come up 2 the light faster
ive tryed both ways and i always have sprouts faster with the lights on it 
days faster


----------



## ArtVandolay (Sep 24, 2009)

In case you didn't know, WW is extremely sensitive to nutes - there are several threads here about it .  Good luck .  I love my WW even though I over nuted them.


----------



## the chef (Sep 24, 2009)

Just my opinion go ahead and light em up. You have a much faster start. Good luck and green thoughts be with ya!


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 24, 2009)

tattooedhygrow said:
			
		

> light will help them come up 2 the light faster
> ive tryed both ways and i always have sprouts faster with the lights on it
> days faster



Thanks to you and Chef....under lights as we speak


----------



## Trafic (Sep 24, 2009)

In about 2 days take those plastic things off of them and get a fan blowing on low near them, not directly on them, but angle it so you see them flutter just a bit.  This will make the stems stronger.


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 25, 2009)

Two of the WWs broke ground during the night last night so the simulated greenhouse covers came off.  The max temp in my grow box last night was 79.8F.  I also came to the conclusion the remaining two freebie seeds from Amsterdam were not going to germinate so the final germination take is 3/3 WW and 4/6 freebies.  As I said, these are planted in a 50/50 mix of FFOF and Light Warrior.  Gotta do a little more work on my grow box today to complete the final touches .  I'm coming out with about 4800 lumens psf with a combination of 5500K and 2700K. I came up with a vertical box separator so I can expand the box as the plants grow and only use the light that is required to keep my coverage at the 4800 number.  Let the grow begin!!


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently planted seeds in early September and some seeds (from same mother and father) came up in two days, some in 4 days, some even 7 days later.  Don't dismiss them just yet.  Give them up to 10 day to be sure.


----------



## ishnish (Sep 25, 2009)

ah... i remember my first grow with white widow...  :48:
the taste was so amazing! and it was all mine...
Good Luck and *Green Mojo* to ya, FTC.
i'm pulling up a chair.  :watchplant:


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 25, 2009)

Strawberry Cough said:
			
		

> I recently planted seeds in early September and some seeds (from same mother and father) came up in two days, some in 4 days, some even 7 days later.  Don't dismiss them just yet.  Give them up to 10 day to be sure.



Hey SC, the two I were referring to not germinating were in wet paper towels.  I popped them open, definitely DOA.  Man, these WW's do some growing, all three have broke ground on day 2.  For entertainment, I could just about sit in front of them and watch them grow!!  "excitin stuff":hubba:


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 26, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> Good Luck and *Green Mojo* to ya, FTC.
> i'm pulling up a chair.  :watchplant:



Thanks for MO ishnish. 

Day two after planting my three white widows and four freebies shows all 7 have broke ground.  As you can see I've got the 5700k cfl's 12" away, until the new spouts get a little more established, then down to 4". 

Now time to sit back....move that chair over ish....and watch these babies do their thing....come on ladies


----------



## ishnish (Sep 27, 2009)

:48:
hehe...  them W's look like well drawn breasts...  :hubba:
or if you turn em sideways it'll be 33!


----------



## First Time Caller (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's what the white widows look like after 20 hours of white paper towel germination and being in the dirt for only 4 days!!  I have now lowered the cfl's down to 3" above the leaves and am on the 24/0 light schedule.  The lights will remain up close and personal and  they will get distilled water as the ffof/light warrior mix dries out, in order to go for good root development.  

The current conditions in my grow box are 76F and 47% humidity.  Had a dream last night all the ww's turned out fems along with 3 of the 4 freebies......we'll see:hubba:.

Thanks for all the info on MP, it certainly let me get a head's up on pre grow research. Now that it looks like I have a successful start, I'll probably post weekly progress, unless something happens but, I'm thinking now it's just time for.......:watchplant:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 2, 2009)

After the initial excitement of having my beans break surface last Friday, I've  settled in to sitting back and :watchplant:.....ok, several times a day:hubba:  As I've got a pretty much run of the mill cheap grow box,  CFLs, tried and true FFOF/Light Warrior mix I'll probably post weekly shots each Friday to document the grow.  I moved the lights down to about 2". The plants seem to really like that distance and don't seem to be stretching too much in search of light from all the CFLs.  If things continue well, I'll thinking of going HPS for flowering.....we'll see...  

In the first pic you can see the progress of the WW's in four days, compared to the close up pic in the post above.  The next three shots are pics of my three WW's.  These three broke ground one week ago today.  

The fifth pic is one of the freebies from Amsterdam......have no idea what it is but I'll probably do some pinching, topping, whatever with these four freebies as learning lessons for me, after reading as much as I can on this site.

The sixth pic shows all seven just before getting their watering, after letting the mix dry out a bit.  If they hold true to form, they will thrive after getting a good watering, just enough to let water seep out the drain holes.  Temps are holding pretty much 74-76F with lights on 24/0.   

More pics to come next Friday, same bat time, same bat place (I'm showing my age with that statement)  Hopefully, next week will be as successful as this last week.....come on girls....do your thing


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 2, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> In case you didn't know, WW is extremely sensitive to nutes - there are several threads here about it .  Good luck .  I love my WW even though I over nuted them.



Thanks man, the only thing I am doing right now is watering with distilled water and no nutes at all.  I'm planning on going with a 1/3 strength FF Tiger Bloom as my initial nute.  So for right now......no nutes is good nutes


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 5, 2009)

Trafic said:
			
		

> fan blowing on low near them, not directly on them, but angle it so you see them flutter just a bit.  This will make the stems stronger.



Yep, got a fan blowing on them with an exhaust fan removing any heat buildup.

I wasn't going to post anything until Friday as, like I said, I have a pretty run of the mill Home Depot grow box but I couldn't resist.  

Yesterday mid afternoon I transplanted my three white widows, along with my four freebies, from the three inch containers to one gallon containers.  I mixed the initial FF mix 50/50 ocean forest and light warrior, to avoid initial nute burn.  I decided to go 5/1 ocean forest/light warrior in the one gallon containers to get more nutes but still thin the mix out some.  I was thinking I would find a little wilting due to transplant stress this morning but.....look what these things did over night.  I don't know if it's a typical grow surge, they like the larger containers, like the additional nutes or a combination of all but these girls (hopefully) took off over night.  These are 9 days post breaking ground and one day after transplant.  The three white widows are on the left of the box. The remaining four freebies which were plant one day later than the ww's round out the box.  

The first pic is the root development on a freebie that would be 8 days post breaking the ground.  Notice just how much it had filled up the 3" container.

Pics 2 & 3 are of the same white widow in the above post pics 1 thru 3.  Look how much growth has taken place from Friday morning to Monday morning:holysheep: I'm liken it!!

I did a little rearranging of my CFL's to accommodate the one gallon containers.  I now have 12 5700K cfls above with 6 2700K cfl on the side walls giving me 4550 lumens per sq. foot (2ft x 3ft) on a 24/0 cycle.

Sorry, just couldn't hold off showing the change form Friday to Monday.  Talk to ya Friday with an update.


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 5, 2009)

*looking good there caller looking good  some green mojo for ya*


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 6, 2009)

J Cakes said:
			
		

> *looking good there caller looking good  some green mojo for ya*



Thanks for the mo J Cakes, I have checked out your journal, first grow, cfls...I can use all the reading I can with this being my first grow.

Question, can you wear these plants out by watching them too much?? 

Time for another trip down to the grow box to check the....temp, yea that's it..time to check the temps


----------



## Kupunakane (Oct 6, 2009)

Yo Ho First Time Caller,

   Yeppers, You are hooked, and I think you got it bad too. LOL:rofl:
Didn't anyone warn you about growing ? Oh- my goodness, I too am caught up in it, and a charter member of hooked on grows...

  There is no escape, resistance is futile, Try hard not to put up a hammock in there with them. Also you should know that females are ladies that can snare you right from the git-go. With long sighs you will follow their maturing, gently caring for them all the way, but also you need to be aware that sometimes a male can find his way in there with them:hubba: and he needs to die.
  When I caught my first male in with my ladies, I was gentle with the ladies watching, but when I got him well away from the girls I broke his arms, ripped off his gonads, and then I burnt his butt, heck I even got rid of his home as a warning to other would be usurpers. :holysheep:   

 Be ever so careful with your W/W as they ARE nute sensitive. Don't get lulled into thinking that they are doing real good, and you start to think a bit more in ferts would be ok, cause the nute burn will show it's ugly head when you flip them to 12/12, weird I know, but that has happened to me so just be cautious.
  Here is some *GREEN  MOJO  *
for your gals th_GreenMoJo 1.JPG

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 6, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho First Time Caller,
> 
> Yeppers, You are hooked, and I think you got it bad too. LOL:rofl:
> 
> ...


Hah KK, yep, guilty as charged  As for any males that dare co-habitat with my girls, they will suffer a quick trip to the gallows.....off with the head!!

Seems your comments confirm everything else I have read about WW and nute burn.  

I'm taking dirtyolsouth's recommendation and switched over to 5:1 Foxfarm ocean forest/light warrior mix after they got some good root development in the 50/50 mix.

My plan, unless someone steers me differently, is to only feed the girls distilled water during veg in the FF mix.  I'm thinking maybe 4 weeks before they get any Tiger Bloom, and then only starting with a a 1/3 strength mixture every 2nd. or 3rd watering. I'll switch to  Big Bloom during flowering.

If need be....steer me different....I'm all ears


----------



## ishnish (Oct 6, 2009)

:watchplant:
:48:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 7, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :watchplant:
> :48:



Thanks for the smoke ish....back atcha :48:anybody else want a hit?

Just checked the temps and had my morning look at the girls...looks like they had a good night and awoke to temps of 74.8F. 

The four freebies from Amsterdam are taking on a look of their own.  It looks like I have 1 sativa and 2 indicas.   The fourth one came out of the soil with two main sprouts and appears to struggling mightily, I'm thinking it's stressed enough that herm is in it's future.  

I rearranged the lighting yesterday, as I didn't like the layout after I transplanted into the 1 gallon pots. I'll post the pics of the freebies and the white widows Friday. 

The white widows already have a smell of their own. Gotta get close to them to smell it, but the smell is there.

Hum, wonder if they've done anything in the last 2 hours......:watchplant:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey just a thought...   if you get sick of the flags sticking outta the soil just use some blue painters tape and u can put it on the pot and remove whenever....   just looks like they will be in you way at some point...


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 7, 2009)

I like the design of the cabinet.. I will be following


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 9, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey just a thought...   if you get sick of the flags sticking outta the soil just use some blue painters tape and u can put it on the pot and remove whenever....   just looks like they will be in you way at some point...



Yep, good call.  I'll do that.  RP, thanks for stopping by. 

Here are shots from exactly two weeks since my white widows broke ground and 13 days since my Amsterdam freebies stuck their heads out.

The first pic two pics are the same ww in picture three of post 16, taken exactly one week ago. I'm liking the grow.  Pics 3 & 4 show the nice stem growth up close on the ww's.  Pics 5 & 6 show the comparison of the ww on the right and what looks like a Indica strain from the three mystery freebies seeds on the left.  Notice the shortly, fatter leaves on the one on the left (picture really doesn't do the difference justice). In the second picture, you can see the noticeable difference in height.  The last pic shows how I have rearranged my lights.  I took the 6 2700k cfl's off the side walls and put them in the middle socket of each power strip.  

Now the quandary....I am seriously thinking of switching to HPS for flowering.   I can get a nice switchable ballast system from the grow shop in MH and buy a 400W HPS bulb for the same price I could get the same complete light system for in HPS.  Thus, getting a MH bulb for what really comes out to be free. Decisions...Decisions....I could just swap out bulbs in the house with these cfls.........

Comments....

:holysheep:somebody talk me out of buying the light now!!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 9, 2009)

I forgot to post the pic of my mutant morph.  This freebie broke the ground with two  main stalks.  As you can see, he, it, herm has struggled mightily and the first time I need the space it gets the boot.  I'd like to think this is automatic topping but ....  

Anybody had one of these morphs fem?


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 16, 2009)

Today is exactly three weeks since these beans broke ground.  I really watered them down last Sunday and I believe the combination of overwatering and getting the lights a little too close burnt the tips of some of the new growth at the top of the plants.  I can see the balancing act, using CFL's, between keeping the lights close enough to  keep the nodes tight, and not too far  away to inhibit stretching, is a fine line.  With that said, I am happy with the closeness of the nodes.

 The first three pics are a couple of the white widows.  The fourth picture is my little mutant that came up with double mains.  It struggled for the longest time then seemed to hits it's stride.  As you can see I tied it down hoping to get more bud locations.  The fifth picture shows the grow box. The  white widows are in the back with the Amsterdam freebies in the front.  You can see the difference in height and leaf width between the front row and the ww's in the back.  Definitely Indicas up front.  I gave the indicas a 1/2 strength solution of foxfarm Grow Big at the last watering.  They seem to have really liked that drink.  I'm going to hold off nuting the white widows a little longer due to their nute sensitivity.  

Temps are holding at at a high of 78F with the ph 6.8/6.9.

Back to :watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

looking sweet ftc, when you introduce nutes just remember to go easy and diluted, then generally increase. Your just like i am as far as paying attention to your ladies except fer me the newness has worn off.....hold on i think i saw a leaf get bigger......and you realize that other things outside of your grow room.....one second, need to check grow box temps....I'll check back ltr.


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> looking sweet ftc, hold on i think i saw a leaf get bigger......and you realize that other things outside of your grow room.....one second, need to check grow box temps....I'll check back ltr.



Hah Chef, which one got bigger??????????  It has been fun to watch them, but realize I'm wearing the green off of them looking at them.

See ya over at the candy grow journal, I've got my three "micro" containers sitting in front of me as we speak

Here ya go, comin atcha:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

:48: got it here right back at ya:48: already posted my first pics in the candy grow, i got two entries! Gl amd can't wait to see more.:beatnik:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 22, 2009)

You guys are cracking me up.....I was laughing so hard that a piece of food came out my nose, I sneezed and food got all over the key board.
All cleaned up now....much better.  
Great job First Time.... your girls are about a week behind my WW. I've been watching yours almost as closely as my own. 
I had some PH issues and ended up in ICU (Sick Plants Section) but once I got that going in the right direction they seem much better. 
I will be watching your nutrient intake on those widows closely. 
This being my very first indoor grow as well I opted to stick to dirt nutes, could be a mistake, not sure. I guess we'll see when I flip them here in a week or so.  
Are your seeds AMS seeds? And are they Fems?   
Thanks for sharing. I'll be wearing the green off of with ya......looks like we could both be smoking them at about the same time. 
Grow White Widows Grow!  
Peace! 
Mike 
Droopy White Widow


----------



## 420benny (Oct 22, 2009)

I am a confirmed white widow fan! I had no idea they were nute sensitive and fed mine lots and lots of nutes outdoors. My girls were in 12 gal and 40 gal. pots. Never showed any nute burn on the leaves at all. Weird. Mine came from G13. The aroma is beyond words. Best of luck to you. Here's what it said with my bean. They are not kidding about the high yield. 

G13 Labs White Widow Feminized

Feminised Indica/Sativa 
Flowering: 50 - 65 days 
Yield: High
Height: 110 - 150 cm 
The White Widow is one of the most if not the most famous names in the world of cannabis seeds strains. While this is partly due to her memorable name, speed, yield and stunningly ultra-thick resin coating have a lot more to do with it! A Mostly-Indica strain, with sweet, strong, acrid smoke that imparts a hammering stone


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 23, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> You guys are cracking me up.....
> Great job First Time.... your girls are about a week behind my WW. I've been watching yours almost as closely as my own.
> I had some PH issues and ended up in ICU (Sick Plants Section) but once I got that going in the right direction they seem much better.
> I will be watching your nutrient intake on those widows closely.
> ...



Welcome aboard  Mike.  Seems like mine have had a great week.  I did have a little yellowing issue last week that I am certain was a result of N deficiency. As N is transferable within a plant, that is why is was present in the large lower leaves.  I feed them a good dose of 35-40% foxfarm Big Grow along with a 70% mix of Big Bloom, which is simply an supplement.  They really, really liked this mix for an initial feed. I transplanted into 3 gallon (11.2L) containers.  

The big news for this week is the weather.  I was able to bring them out of the grow box, with artificial light, and give them some time in a controlled greenhouse environment.  Temp in the greenhouse is maintained at 76F(24-25C) with humidity at 31%.  Mother Nature cooperated as they were able to get about 7-8 hours of true, controlled, sunlight per day for 4 days.  

As you can see the comparison between the first pic, which was taken last Friday (also see post #29) and the second one.  Needless to say, the growth was "obvious":hubba:  They literally doubled in height and width, are showing some alternating nodes and two of the three white widows are now showing pistils.  You can see the pics of the pistils in this thread:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48743 .  The next two pics are of the twin girls out in the greenhouse enjoying the natural light.  

Since the greenhouse is somewhat more subject to insects than inside, I did see a couple of green aphids only on the indicas.  These were caught quickly and eradicated with a sesame oil/fish oil Organocide.  If you do see these, treat them for a couple of days, as they are literally born pregnant.  

Mike, as for nutes, I'll feed them about every third watering (they were drinking madly last week with all the growth....I water by pot weight) with Grow Big and do it merely by how the plants look and what they seem to want.  

I'm going to redo the lights in the growbox today.  Since they are showing pistils, are now 16-17" and showing some alternating nodes (remember, these have been under 24/7 lights) I'm switching them over to 12/12 today.  I'll pull the 5500K light and switch over to 2700K for flowering.

Hey Chef.......there were some leaves that showed growth last week

For anyone who shows up here....:48:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 23, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I am a confirmed white widow fan! I had no idea they were nute sensitive and fed mine lots and lots of nutes outdoors. My girls were in 12 gal and 40 gal. pots. Never showed any nute burn on the leaves at all. Weird. Mine came from G13. The aroma is beyond words. Best of luck to you. Here's what it said with my bean. They are not kidding about the high yield.



Thanks for stopping by Benny, sounds like you had a good grow.  You are right, the smell from the grow box is intoxicating to say the least.  Fingers crossed that same "high yield"


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 23, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Y
> Are your seeds AMS seeds? And are they Fems?
> 
> Grow White Widows Grow!
> ...



Mike, my bad, I didn't answer your other question.  My plain ol white widow seeds are from Amsterdam and are not feminized.  As you can see in the thread I have reference in my other post, I germinated three white widows.  It looks like I'll end up with 2 of the 3 being fems.  Time to pamper the girls and when the time comes....send the male to gallows!!


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 23, 2009)

Here's shots of the grow box after I redid it this morning for flowering.  I replaced the 5500K with 2700K and added 8 more bulbs around the wall of the grow box.  The girls hit the darkness at 7PM this evening for the first time.  The third shot is a pic of the grow box with the indicas (which haven't shown sex yet) added back, along with my three candy grows. 

Come on smoke!!


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 24, 2009)

TOU FLIPPED EM! NICE! Dude they are growing like crazy!!! Some of mine grew almost two inches last night, that's after being topped about three days ago.
So you went from 24/7 straight to 12/12? 
I can hardly wait... I'll be about a week behind you.
Your plants look just like my girls. Heck I guess they very well could be sisters? They look great I can't wait to see them bud, great job. 
I was thinking about trying Advanced Nutrients on my third run. Maybe I'll try Fox Farms First, so please keep updating us on that stuff. 

Hey 420
How tall did your WW get out doors? 
I'll check back soon......PEACE!
Mike


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 24, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> TOU FLIPPED EM! NICE! Dude they are growing like crazy!!!



They are...they really, really, really like the greenhouse this past week!!  Sounds like your's are also.  

Yep, I flipped them straight from 24/7 to 12/12 last night.  When the lights flipped back on this monring, they were no worse for wear:hubba:

The "stank" is sweet:holysheep:


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 24, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> That is a statement I have seen different answers to, some say no light until they break the surface, others say light as soon as you plant. I'm open to suggestions, advice, brow beating.....I have the ability to "light em up".


 
What would the sun do?


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 24, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> What would the sun do?



Just as I did and do....."light em up":bong:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Truuuuucker clock.... who wants it     you recognize that man ? hahaha

Your WW are looking awesome man, I just saw your thread and came in to check it out     I will be pullin up a seat for the rest of this one


----------



## 420benny (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey 420
How tall did your WW get out doors? 
I'll check back soon......PEACE!
Mike[/quote]

One hit 7 feet.(see pic)
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134394&d=1255216252
The other 2 were clones of the big one and were only 5 feet in smaller pots. I expect over an elbow dry from the big one.:hubba:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 24, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Your WW are looking awesome man, I just saw your thread and came in to check it out     I will be pullin up a seat for the rest of this one



Gotcha on the clock

Thanks man and thanks for stopping by.  Checked out your grow, looks like you are going flower anytime!!  Nice looking grow.

Green thoughts headed your way....time to go nute.....lightly.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 24, 2009)

Right on man, I get akick outa the Bob & Tom show   Mr. Obvious is a riot along with all the other goofig off they do....  thanks for checkin out the new grow, and yes... I am forcing myself to veg longer so I can take a few babies form them  cant wait to start flowering next week tho   good luck man, Ill be checkin in on the regular


----------



## the chef (Oct 24, 2009)

Ftc lookig real good bud. You're gonna freak when you flower, sing with me.....schtinky buuud.....stinky buuud.


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 25, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> cant wait to start flowering next week tho   good luck man, Ill be checkin in on the regular



That is some funny stuff....hum, I didn't make the connection 

Same thing man, I'll be over by your place watching.  Nice looking grow.


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 25, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ftc lookig real good bud. You're gonna freak when you flower, sing with me.....schtinky buuud.....stinky buuud.



Hey Chef, thanks man.  I walked in the house today, to that wonderful "stanky" smell.  I can only imagine what they are going to smell like when they flower.....hum, I better go have a look see:hubba:  Course, I think I'll burn one first then sit and watch them:smoke1:


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 26, 2009)

Here's the two girls after their first three nights of 12/12.  They actually grew from 16-17" (41-43cm) to 20" (51cm) over the weekend.  In addition, the preflower pistils probably doubled in number and size.  They got only their second dose of 1/2 strength nutes..foxfarm Grow Big..on Saturday.  I've culled all the other growth from the grow box at this point.  I'm still watching two of the four freebie unknown indicas as one looks like it "may" go fem, and the fourth I'm LSTing, topping and generally just abusing it:hitchair:.  The third white widow is definitely male and is on schedule to meet the henchman, as I'll clone a couple growths off the fems.

Smoke on:bong2:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi FT
They look great man! They look like they really like what ever your doing to them. You can really tell that they are the same strain from the same breeder, they look just like mine.
I will be a week to ten days behind you, I am trying to wait until 11/3 to flip mine. No matter what I'm sure that we will be chopping them at about the same time and we should be smokin them together. 
Kinda cool. Keep up the good work.
I'm ready to do a little chop shop on a couple of mine as well. I can hardly wait to see you buds. There probably already starting to show as we speak.
I picked up some Fox Farm Nutes I may try some here soon.
Thanks for the show.
Peace 
Mike


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 29, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hi FT
> I can hardly wait to see you buds. There probably already starting to show as we speak.
> I picked up some Fox Farm Nutes I may try some here soon.
> Thanks for the show.
> ...



Hey MBToken..Yep, they just started showing some pistils on most of the bud sites, other than the main cola, overnight last night.  "Citing" Stuff:woohoo: 

Now I'm going to have to extend my gorw box up, as I've only got another couple inches left.  A job for this weekend.  Live and learn, go big right off the bat.

You will love the foxfarm stuff.  Look at the pdf file on their site, not the recommendations on the bottles.  I'm yet to go anything more than 50% on the Big Grow, and started off 30% at around 3.5 weeks.  They did respond to the initial intro of Big Grow.  I have gone 100% on Big Bloom, as it is merely a weak supplement.  

Peace on man


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are the girls lesboing it after I sent the dastardly male to the gallows.  He went like a woos, no kicking no screaming.  As you can see in the greenhouse pic, the girls are now 24" and filling out nicely.  They got their third nute of 50% Big Grow & 75% Big Bloom last night.  Today is day 7 of flower and, as you can see in the third pic, pistils are present on all the bud sites.  Small, but pistils none the less:hubba:

The second picture shows the girls in the grow box this morning.  What you are looking at is 4' x 2' x 4'.  I'm going to have to do some increasing on the size of the box or build a new one.  Something has to be done this weekend as they have outgrown this box.  I'm really thinking about just building another box for flowering and keeping this one for vegging.

Hoping to see a lot more pistils this time next week.

Uh.....this growing is addicting.......:holysheep:


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Lookin sweet FTC! Sorry about the male........NOT! Aint it a shame when they outgrow the box? Keep it up!


----------



## Locked (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good...hve you thought about tying them down a bit? I did that in my first grow in my dwc and got multiple fat colas....looking real nice though...good job...


----------



## ishnish (Oct 30, 2009)

:ciao:
can't wait to see some of them frosty WW buds..
:watchplant:


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Oct 30, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Hi FT
> They look great man! They look like they really like what ever your doing to them. You can really tell that they are the same strain from the same breeder, they look just like mine.
> I will be a week to ten days behind you, I am trying to wait until 11/3 to flip mine. No matter what I'm sure that we will be chopping them at about the same time and we should be smokin them together.
> Kinda cool. Keep up the good work.
> ...



How can you tell in vegetative growth stage they are the same strain?  Cannabis looks very similar, and only wide differences between sativa and indica shapes can differences be seen.  For most varieties that are sativa-indica mixes, the shapes/thickness/thinness will look about the same.


----------



## First Time Caller (Oct 30, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Lookin sweet FTC! Sorry about the male........NOT! Aint it a shame when they outgrow the box? Keep it up!



I felt a little wrong cause actually it was a "here, take this" kind of feeling cutting the male off at his.....  as for the grow box Chef, see my response to HL



			
				Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Looking good...hve you thought about tying them down a bit? I did that in my first grow in my dwc and got multiple fat colas....looking real nice though...good job...



Thanks man, I have thought about it  but I need a flowering box anyway....I'm wanting to start an auto grow:hubba: then gotta get some going later to transplant outside in the spring....too much growing...too little time



			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> can't wait to see some of them frosty WW buds..
> :watchplant:



Hey Ish....yep, I'm watching them intently.....come on girls, come on girls...I wonder if there are any new pistil....better go look:hubba:


----------



## J Cakes (Oct 31, 2009)

*looking goo there FTC looking real good we shall watch our buds grow together. good luck bro*


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 4, 2009)

What's Up Firstime 
Sound like we have been doing the same things. I have been messing with my flower room for days now, I'm still tuning my enviroment in as we speak. I wanted to flip mine already but I will likely wait another day or two so that I make sure that everything is working properly


StrawberryC 
If you read though both of our post you will find that both of our WW seeds came from AMS within days of each other, so our plants could very well be sisters or at the very least should be very closely realted.
One of the main reasons that I odered from AMS is because their White Widow strain has a really good reputation for being increadibly stable.
I'm hopping this hold true?

FF
Which reminds me my freebies are truning out to be some crazy looking plants, I will post some pics this AM over at my grow.
Did you start some or do you have some already in veg? Just curious to what 
yours are looking like?

Later FT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 4, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> What's Up Firstime
> Sound like we have been doing the same things. I have been messing with my flower room for days now,
> FF
> Which reminds me my freebies are truning out to be some crazy looking plants, I will post some pics this AM over at my grow.
> ...



Hey toker, you've been busy man. I'll post some pics Friday of what I've done this week.  Suffice to say, I now have a HPS flower box along with my original CFL veg light system.  I had the temps nailed with the CFL's during veg but after switching over to 12/12 and HPS I've been working out the kinks of keeping the temps in the flowering box stable during the 30 degree nights.  As in my grow box is in the unheated garage.  Ended up unventing the HPS during the day and adding a ceramic heater to the grow box along with a kerosene heater on the other side of the garage, to knock the chill off the garage temps.  I will say, the HPS has done some serious bud kicking:holysheep:  

I'm with you on the ww, they have been mirror images of each other and other than being careful not to over nute, they have been very predictable.  Man, what about that absolutely fantastic smell of the white widows?  If they smoke anywhere near as nice as they smell....

My freebies were all stubby indicas.  Two were definitely male, one came up with two mains and other looked to me like it had both male and fem traits.  I see why they were freebies   I'm going to veg some come March and throw them outside.  I'll probably take a couple of these ww and grow them outside come spring, just to see how big they will get.

Dang, typed a boatload....all with a nicely developing after work buzz 

Grow on all, smoke be with ya.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 5, 2009)

A shot of my newly remodeled grow box.  It is now 7' tall, hinged door with a new Yield Master II reflector and 400W Hortilux bulb for flowering.  I currently have the light unvented to get the heat I want in the grow box and 13" from the cola. 

I'm switching over to Tiger Bloom 50%, 100% Big Bloom for today's watering. This is after three different feedings of max 50% Big Grow during vegging and the first two weeks of flowering. 

"Buds a formin" and the girls are liking the HPS:hubba:


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 6, 2009)

lookin awesome FTC :hubba:  they will love that HPS!  mojo for your ladies


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 6, 2009)

Da weekly Friday pics are up  Thanks for following gang and thanks for the input.

As you can see in the pics, and read from previous posts, I bit the bullet and switched over to 400W HPS Hortilux the beginning of this week.  The girls LOVE it:holysheep:  I have had a lot of popcorn sites pop up on the lower parts of the girls this week along with the buds sites really coming along nicely.  I have been very, very conservative to not over nute the white widows so they may be coming along a little slower than some strains.  I nuted with a 50% feeding of Tiger Bloom along with 100% strength Big Bloom yesterday.  I anxious to see if they respond as well as they did with their first intro of Big Grow.  

The pics don't show it well but the bud sites are nice and white with a lot of white pistils.  The pics pick up the green reflections.  The first two are just one of the many bud sites with the third being the cola on one of the girls.  Fourth is my new grow box setup with the HPS unvented so I can take advantage of the heat.  I currently am keeping the glass 13" from the top of the plants.  The fifth pic show the temp F at mid plant and humidity at the grow box floor.  My temps last night at mid growth were between 74F & 80F with most of the time right at 77F.  

Nothing to do now but :watchplant:, not over nute or over water.

Smoke on. Somebody take this from me :48:before I get ignorant


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 6, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> lookin awesome FTC :hubba:  they will love that HPS!  mojo for your ladies



Thanks dancer, yep they are really, really liking the HPS.....when the girls are happy, daddy is also happy:yay:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 9, 2009)

Opps.... I must have lost a post over here....stoned!!!
Anyway.....Nice new light FT I'm sure that it will do wonders for your plants. You have been a busy boy. I'm a little jeolous of your buds, and your CFL's
I have been thinking about your cost to veg with those vrs my MH. Especially with my new clones under my MH. I can't help but to think that I could save some $ on the ol electric bill using CFL's to start clones and then latter to add light to my flower room.
So........
How much do you have into those buggers?
Where did you get them? 
What size/type of bulbs and fitting are you using?

Those things are bad ***, I have been really impressed with what you have done with them.

Thanks in advance for any help.
Peace 
MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 10, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> I have been thinking about your cost to veg with those vrs my MH. Especially with my new clones under my MH. I can't help but to think that I could save some $ on the ol electric bill using CFL's to start clones and then latter to add light to my flower room.
> 
> Those things are bad ***, I have been really impressed with what you have done with them.
> 
> ...



Hey, MBT welcome again my friend.  Yep, the girls are liking the HPS....like I said, when the girls are happy, daddy is happy  You can see in the two pics, the bud sites have really popped up.  The light penetration of the HPS is so much better than CFL's in flower.  With that said, I really liked cloning and vegging under under CFL's.  The ability to control the heat and the ability to keep the lights up close contributed to a nice tight growth.  I ended up at final vegging using 18 27W CFL's with a combo of 12 5700K and 6 2700K for a total of 460+ watts and about 4500 psf lumens.  I'm now burning a 400W HPS.  I'm keeping my CFL setup for cloning and vegging, as opposed to buying another reflector with MH, but like the light penetration of the HPS for flowering.  I got the bulbs from Lowes.  When I compared the cost of all the CFL's, Y splitters, power strips, etc., the cost was not really that much less than the HPS. 

The girls are now 37" tall at 2.5 weeks into flower.  

Get those girls of yours into flower:hubba:

Now to go check my candy grow.....


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep you got buds my friend. WOW 37" See mine are 10" less than yours. Very compact, almost too much so???
Your girls look awesome and they are kicking some booty. The next several weeks is going to be a blast to watch. I am beside myself knowing what mine should look like yours in a couple of weeks. Or at least I hope so?
Whats up with this candy grow ......R U holding out on us....do show and tell. LOL

Thanks for sharring FT..... Off to Home Depot.
Latter MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 10, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Yep you got buds my friend. WOW 37" See mine are 10" less than yours. Very compact, almost too much so???
> 
> Thanks for sharring FT..... Off to Home Depot.
> Latter MBT



Hey MBT, you want them nice and tight during vegging.....they will stretch during flower


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 11, 2009)

Quick post to remind me when I watered with nutes.  Gave the girls 50% Tiger Bloom, 100% Big Bloom this morning.  Straight water next time.  

The pic is of the girls out of the grow box getting ready to be feed.  The taller one is 39" the shorter is 36".  Hopefully pics on Friday of some very early trichs:hubba:  Friday will be three weeks into flower, lots and lots of bud sites.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 11, 2009)

I was going to wait until Friday's update but since this is my grow journal...I might as well post things when I see them.  Got trichs  The 39" white widow is now showing trichs, the 36" looks to be about a day or two behind in showing trichs.  

Today is 2.5 weeks into flower.  It may be just a little frosty.........but I'm seeing the frost on the grass...an not outside!!

Hey Chef, is it getting time to start singing....frosty nugs or is too soon

If you are :watchplant: the frost develope, here hold this :bong1:

I am liking being able to grow my own :farm:, man why didn't I do this sooner, I would have had much better smoke, when I wanted it and a heck of a lot more fun.


----------



## sundancer245 (Nov 11, 2009)

dude i am asking myself that same question! why didnt i do this years ago!     looking really good bro...knew you'd like that HPS


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 11, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> dude i am asking myself that same question! why didnt i do this years ago!     looking really good bro...knew you'd like that HPS


Parental Units from Home Origin did not comply with THC induction

:hubba:


----------



## Smot_poker (Nov 11, 2009)

haha!! well said.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 12, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Parental Units from Home Origin did not comply with THC induction
> 
> :hubba:



Funny stuff but I'm waaaay past the point of worrying about parental units but funny none the less



			
				sundancer245 said:
			
		

> knew you'd like that HPS



I'm telling you man, the girls like the HPS more than I ever would have thought.  The number of bud sites is just over the top ridiculous.  

If I didn't have to work, I'd be :bong: and :watchplant:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 13, 2009)

Funny stuff!
OHHH BABY!!! GROW BABY GROW!!!
Nice job FT They look great... I can only hope that mine look as good as yours here in a couple of weeks. 
Man those girls are flat out bustin a move under your HPS. I see what your saying. 
I can hardly wait for the smoke report on those babies.
Keep up the great work FT. 

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 13, 2009)

PS
I just noticed on post 67 where you must have misunderstood which ones I still had in the veg room, I probably wasn't clear about it either.  I went a week longer on my freebies to try to determin sex before I put them in flower with my WW. 
My WW have been in Flower for 8 days today, I have you figured at 19-20 days today, so I am 11-12 days behind you.
My freebies started yesterday and are one week behind my WW 
Anyway, I just wanted to clear up which ones where which.
I hope that makes sense.
Peace MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for stopping by MBT....uh, I can't wait to give a smoke report:hubba:  Sorry to hear all you "troubles" this past week.  Hope all recover nicely.

Here are the shots at exacatacally three weeks under flower, 2.5 week of it is under the 400W HPS.  I seem to now be at that stage where I :watchplant:and give them what they need, when they need it.  The smaller of the two is definitely 3-4-5 days behind the taller one in starting to show trichs.  It just started showing trichs yesterday on the cola and node just under the cola.  I've read where some people remove the lower most popcorn sites in order to promote fuller bud site higher on the plant.  I'm inclined to leave them, unless I can be convinced to do otherwise.

Not much difference but trich development is underway.  Man, it is a great feeling while looking at those trichs, knowing they are going to rock my world.  

Three weeks under flower, planted originally on 9/24, taller girl is 41" 104cm, the shorter girl is 39", 100cm   

Weekend is here, time to :ccc:


----------



## Tact (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey FT, congratulations on your successful grow up to this point, going up to the 400w HPS for flowering will pay you back in green gold. I am on the eve of starting my first grow myself, White Russian beans from Serious Seeds, a cross of White Widow x AK-47. I was able to absorb some information by following this grow in regards to nute sensitivity etc.. of WW. May the green gods bless your grow with ridiculous flowers, the genetics are with you on this one.

GREEN GROW GO


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 16, 2009)

Tact said:
			
		

> Hey FT, congratulations on your successful grow up to this point, going up to the 400w HPS for flowering will pay you back in green gold. I am on the eve of starting my first grow myself, White Russian beans from Serious Seeds, a cross of White Widow x AK-47. I was able to absorb some information by following this grow in regards to nute sensitivity etc.. of WW. May the green gods bless your grow with ridiculous flowers, the genetics are with you on this one.
> 
> GREEN GROW GO



Thanks for stopping by Tact.  Good luck with your WR grow.  I am currently cruising the auto grow journals thinking my next is going to be auto fem White Dwarfs by Buddha along with Russian Rockets....but that will be another journal

I kept my nutes about two weeks behind the foxfarm pdf feeding schedule after I started 30% nutes at first.  My first combo of Big Grow, Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom with be tomorrow. 

I am keeping an eye on one of my ww's that may be swing both ways.  I plucked a couple of growths off the plant...that you could only see with a 2X magnifying glass....yesterday.  I'm really keeping a close eye on it.  

As you can see, the trichs are really starting to show up even on the popcorn sites.  Matter of fact, yesterday when I plucked the suspect growths, I also cut a popcorn site and quick dried it.  It was actually a pretty good high, kind of a get off the couch and do something high.  Actually much better than I thought it would be.  I'm out of smoke right now, so anything was better than nothing

As far as using the HPS for flowering, yes it did make a difference but I am a fan of CFL's for the smaller grows, easy to regulate the heat and great for keeping the light close for some nice tight nodes.

The pics are of a popcorn site, mid growth and main cola.

Good luck with you upcoming grow and do not hesitate to ask questions, there's a wealth of experienced info on this site.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 17, 2009)

Today I had to put the ax to the taller of my white widows as she/he decided over the weekend to swing both ways and go hermie on me.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49650

This one is the one that actually had the better of the two main colas.  

Since she is on her last month or so of flowering, time to start on what to grow next...like I said....thinking a couple autos are in order


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 17, 2009)

> thinking a couple autos are in order



DO IT!  They are fun, and don't get enough love.  I just harvested my first auto grow.  Waiting for it to dry so I can test it out!  

GREEN MOJO for the rest of your grow!


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 17, 2009)

225smokestack said:
			
		

> DO IT!  They are fun, and don't get enough love.  I just harvested my first auto grow.  Waiting for it to dry so I can test it out!
> 
> GREEN MOJO for the rest of your grow!


.

Thanks Smoke, I should have left something in your gj as I did read it.  Looks like you got a nice yield or your WR's.  I'm set on Russian Rocket but am open to germ a couple more just for taster and high variety.

Hope your smoke goes well.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks man.  I too will be doing the RRF next grow as well as Auto Blueberry Kush.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 19, 2009)

Feed 50% Tiger Boom, 50% Big Grow and 100% Big Bloom two days ago.  Seems to have handled the nutes nicely.  Coming up on 4 weeks in flower this Friday.  Friday is a straight water day.  The vertical growth has nearly come to a halt right at 40" (just over 1M) and just putting on flower and trichs.  THe main cola looks like it is going to settle in around 16" (41cm) and looks like it is going to be a nice full one.  Most of the upper cola are going to be 8"ers (21cm) or so, with popcorn sites all over.  I'm thinking it's going to be a pretty good yield.  


Now it's just sitting around :watchplant:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your other *****/dude I'm keeping my eyes pealed for signs of the same. Sucks to have to yank em after all that hard work.
Well at least you got to do some early tast testing out of it. So how is it?
WOW....MAN THAT IS ONE SEXY LOOKING COLA THAT YOU GOT THERE!!!
NICE JOB FT SHE LOOKS AWSOME!!!
My bong is wetting it's self looking at those pics! 
Thanks by the way on the updates on your nutes. It has been very helpful to adjust my nutes on my WW  Heck your whole journal has been a blast to watch, and it's been very helpful with my own grow. 
I'm really glade to hear that your plant topped out at 40" mine have got to be getting really close to that as we speak. 
I'm very excited for you.....dude your almost there!!!
Great Job FT Thanks Again 

Peace 
MBT

PS Did you go with the auto fem White Dwarfs by Buddha along with Russian Rockets for your next grow? Did you already order your beans? 
I've been thinking about some autos as well.


----------



## First Time Caller (Nov 20, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your other *****/dude I'm keeping my eyes pealed for signs of the same. Sucks to have to yank em after all that hard work.
> Well at least you got to do some early tast testing out of it. So how is it?
> WOW....MAN THAT IS ONE SEXY LOOKING COLA THAT YOU GOT THERE!!!
> NICE JOB FT SHE LOOKS AWSOME!!!
> ...



Hey toke, what's up.  Actaully the trichs on the herm were starting to really pack on when I hacked it.  It's worth smoking.  I've hit it a couple times.  Makes me want to get up and do things. It's my only smoke right now so I'm not throwing it away.

I haven't decided what my auto's will be.  I haven't ordered them yet, I still want to do a little more research on my second bean, but I'm pretty set on Russian Rockets.

Grow on man, it's nice smoking whatcha grow:hubba:


----------



## mikeybtoken (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool...Thanks FT 

Peace MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 2, 2009)

Quick little update.  Not much going on here other than :watchplant:.  Height has settled in at 40" (little over 1 M).  The main cola is 16" (41cm) with several other 8"ers (20cm) along with a boatload of popcorn sites.  I've nuted with Big Grow for N twice now and have switched over to nothing but Tiger Bloom every other watering.  It was straight water yesterday.  

You can see the bud porn at the link below.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50253

I checked the trichs yesterday for the first time.  I have about 10% cloudy and was shocked to see one pure amber trich on a 1/4" (6mm) leaf I cut.  No worry, I'm letting it pack on and will probably harvest with 1/3 cuts and separate as it cures.  I'd like to have some couch lock along with some good heady party smoke.

Keep on growing gang, be quiet and be safe.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 7, 2009)

This Friday will be seven weeks in flower and things seem to have turned the corner and heading for home.  The main cola is starting to really pack on and get heavy.  The trichs are my little Christmas lights as they are gleaming nicely.  I just checked a small leaf about 1/3 of the way down and am finding about 60% cloudy with some widespread amber starting to show.  The peppery smell is absolutely delightful:hubba:

I'm not going to hurry the harvest but things do seem to be on schedule. I'm thinking a quick dried bud for Christmas is going to go well with milk and cookies

Now back to :watchplant:


----------



## the chef (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd rather have a beer with the earlybud-santa sativa.


----------



## CungaBreath (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice looking buds dude. Keep it up your almost there


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 7, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL, FTC! Wow.....looking SO lovely.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I'd rather have a beer with the earlybud-santa sativa.



:rofl: I always told my kids, Santa really liked beer and doritos...but that's just me

Thanks MM, now if I could only get my Juicy Fruit to frost up like the widow:hubba:

And Cunga....I'm so tempted to snip a little bud just for a taste test....but nah, I'll wait for the good stuff:ccc:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh man, that cola... post a pic of how it looks now. I'd bet that thing is ginormous huh? When do you think you will harvest?


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 8, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Oh man, that cola... post a pic of how it looks now. I'd bet that thing is ginormous huh? When do you think you will harvest?



Mental...ask and ye shall receive  The main cola is going to hang on to that 16" length at harvest but right now, it is really packing on the weight.  I have to be careful turning the pot to water because of the sway:hubba:  I'm more than a little bit pleased in how tight and heavy the buds are, they are flat out packed tight. Whether it was luck of the draw, luck of the grow or the stars aligned....doesn't matter to me but I like it.:yay:  

As for harvest, there are signs of the beginning of the end as I'm seeing some yellowing of the fan leaves around the main cola and generally just a bit of change of appearance as the weight gets put on.  I just checked a leaf on the main cola and one on a lower bud and find the trichs to be mostly cloudy (sounds like a weather forecast), with still a few clear, so I'm hanging tight for some amber.  I'm planning on taking a taste test in the next week or so and see what the high is like.  I'll probably harvest the main cola first and work my way down as the lower sites fatten and amber up.

Thanks to all on this site for the wealth of info and for following the grow.  Fruits of the labor just around the corner.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 8, 2009)

Nicely Done FTC
Love that joint she's got tucked in her arms!!! Man She Is So Nice and Plump!!! I can only hope that mine fatten as nicely as she has. Mine are bean poles compared to her.
It's going to be a great New Year!!! 
Hey thanks for sharing your grow with us it's been more than helpful to me to watch your grow. Inspiring to say the least!!!
In some ways I'm really going to hate to see her go..........
Until she's dried and your smoking her then I'll get over it....LOL

Peace MBT


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 8, 2009)

PS
Got anything lined up for your next show?
MBT


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

Scrummy FTC!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 8, 2009)

x Big Dave x said:
			
		

> Scrummy FTC!



Thanks Big Dave.  I checked out your grow earlier today..green mojo heading your way.


MBT, thanks for stopping by.  Yep, she's destined to meet the henchman here in the near future but she will have lived a nice life  After that I will enjoy a nice high because of her good livin'.

As for the next grow, I'm looking forward to getting my 15 beans in from Attitude and will go where the smoke takes me:hubba:  kush or auto, kush or auto, kush or auto...decisions, decisions.:hairpull:


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 8, 2009)

First Post I have made in a LONG time.....


 NICE job man.  VERY nice.....  actually just put some beans in the towels last night.  WW's too )...

Hope to see more from ya.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 9, 2009)

Mouth-watering main cola pics. *drools but sips it back up before it can hit keyboard* .
Great stuff in this thread, looks like a heavy yielder for sure.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 9, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> First Post I have made in a LONG time.....
> 
> 
> NICE job man.  VERY nice.....  actually just put some beans in the towels last night.  WW's too )...
> ...



Hey thanks man.  I feel pretty good about the Amsterdam seed strain of ww's.  I'm getting ready to switch over to nothing but straight water.  I never got over 1/2 strength on the foxfarm nutes due to all I read about the  nute sensitivity of ww's and never had a over nute issue.  I'm also pleased with the tightness of the buds, they really are dense.  Good luck, Casual, with your grow.  Be sure and put a grow journal, I'd be interested in watching.

Yo Mental....keep your mouth from above your keyboard....ask me how I know...after I spent some time on the bud pic threads

Be careful and be quiet gang.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 15, 2009)

Just a little quick update.  While looking at some lower bud site last week I ended up breaking a stem.....so what to do....a little one week dry and last night a bowl full.  The buds were mostly cloudy with a few amber trichs and of course some newly developing clear trichs.  I'd classify it as predominately cloudy.  Nice heady high comes on, then a get up and do something high followed by a nice get into something kinda high.  I can see where this would be a great party high smoke.  Made for some relaxing sleep and fantastic dreams.

This Friday will be 8 weeks into flower.  Now it is mostly cloudy with a few ambers thrown in for good measure.  

I've switched to nothing but straight distilled water.  The colas began noticeably putting on some mass this past week.  The main probably put on 1/3 width:hubba:

Keeping an eye on those trichs


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Looking beautiful, FTC! So sorry to hear about that broken branch. 
Can't wait to start following your new 'Tude grow!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 15, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Looking beautiful, FTC! So sorry to hear about that broken branch.
> Can't wait to start following your new 'Tude grow!



Poor little broken branch....she will be good for another buzz tonight as Charlie Brown's Christmas is on TV at 8PM EST

Yep, thinking the Kush X gets vegged here shortly.


----------



## simo123 (Dec 15, 2009)

nice work brutha , especially with cfls they always produce 
some very intresting,different grows, hope all goes well and smoke up that bud without hesitation whahhaha 

peace


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

nice! she's  getting close!


----------



## chuckdee123 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful! 
good luck, even though it doesn't look like you need luck at this point!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow - beautiful.
I put my first WW into flower yesterday so came here for much needed reading. I'm nervous for her, being my first..... I've got some lowlife auto white russians in paper towels that should be ready for soil in 24+/-. 
Keep those updates coming ! Thanks for letting me tag along .
OHC


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 16, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> Just a little quick update.  While looking at some lower bud site last week I ended up breaking a stem.....so what to do....a little one week dry and last night a bowl full.  The buds were mostly cloudy with a few amber trichs and of course some newly developing clear trichs.  I'd classify it as predominately cloudy.  Nice heady high comes on, then a get up and do something high followed by a nice get into something kinda high.  I can see where this would be a great party high smoke.  Made for some relaxing sleep and fantastic dreams.
> 
> This Friday will be 8 weeks into flower.  Now it is mostly cloudy with a few ambers thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...




absolutely stunning picture there mate!!bravo


----------



## thcandme (Dec 16, 2009)

hello,
thought i'd chime in. I don't have a grow yet, but I read recently, to* increase yield* switch to 14 hours of light and they will continue to mature. Then at the very end keep your ladies in complete darkness for several days to really bring out the crystal. Oh, amazing grow dude.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks gang.  Just a quick note Simo, I actually switched to 400 watt HPS on day 3 or 4 of flower although I am still a fan of CFL's for vegging as they allow you to really keep the lights up close and personnel to your plants which keep them from stretching without need to worry much about heat buildup.

OHC, after reading all the stuff about WW's being sensitive to nutes, I too was nervous about burning the bush.  I really only had one issue early on when I had a N deficiency probably brought on by under feeding at the beginning.  Other than that, all I did was nute every other watering and only got up to 1/2 strength foxfarm nutes and watered every time until I got runoff.  My Ph stayed around 6.8 throughout the grow, temps stayed mid to high 70's under light with lows right around 70f during darkness.  Other than that, all I did was go along for the ride and :watchplant:

Chef, the only thing I would do differently next time would be introduce some Tide, Febreze, Mr. Clean then whether lemon, orange although I really considered Meadows & Rain.....decisions, decisions

thc & me, yep, I have read that, another decision, decision although am probably going to lay off any more watering and let her pull as much as she will from within.

Dang, Charlie Brown sure was fun to watch last night with that ww buzz:hubba:

Probably the next pics posted will be of the harvest.  I have a lot of company coming in next week so I need to clean up the grow space. The ambers have come on strong here lately and the high is what I was looking for with this grow.  My wife doesn't enjoy a couch lock or freak out at the cat high and she was all about the high from the sacrificial bud.  Nice strain of ww.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 17, 2009)

It's harvest day:yay:  Got the table all set up, gram scale at the wait, scraper for finger hash, bag for hash trimmings and hangers ready for drying.  Pics and stats to follow......


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 17, 2009)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: happy harvesting


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 17, 2009)

VERY nice lookin cola there FTC bet thats going to be some killer smoke...congrats on a  great job! enjoy your harvest


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 17, 2009)

HI,

Congrats on your superb grow bro!  

:holysheep:  

Onward and dankward from here... Thats a great grow whether it's your first or your 101st grow! :aok:  Looks like you have some very nice WW phenos there...   Fortunately, you'll have to do some intense research in 2010 to decide on a fave! :hubba:  I had a very dank WW pheno I got from a friend of friend as a clone that was a huge yielder but I had to toss her because she hermied on me around week 10.  I pulled 7.7 oz off of her in a 10 gal container so it wasn't easy to see her go.  I plucked nanners and got her to go about 11 weeks until she was spitting them out faster than I could keep up with them.  It was some excellent bud but I think 12 or so weeks would have really let her ripen perfectly.  She was all cloudy with the rare amber trich but really energetic and tasty bud.  

The one thing I would caution is that you keep a vigilant eye out not only for nanners but also for botrytis/bud rot...   I saw you mention switching to distilled or RO water.  I've found that sometimes when I really pour on copious amounts of water during the last week of 'flush' before harvest that it can encourage moist conditions to occur within the densest buds and allow bud rot to get started.  I've found if I cut back on watering and water more lightly but a bit more frequently it helps keep the moisture inside the buds in check.  I'm not saying to let your soil completely dry out but if you're in the habit of really soaking them down back off during the last week or you could see some issues if conditions are right.  

Happy Growing!​


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey thanks gang....although DOS....7.7 oz:holysheep:


She ended up being 40" tall with a total yield of 506 grams.  The 16" main cola came in at 128 grams.  I got 72 grams of popcorn buds you can see in the large plastic container on the right hand side of the picture....and one nice little ball of finger hash:hubba: 

I am sure had I let her go a little longer, the yield would have been higher but with this being my first grow, I'm big time pleased  Like you said DOS, I, and my wife, really like the energetic high after letting her go cloudy with a few ambers.  The high is exactly what we were hoping for when we started.

Now what to do, I've got 7 more ww plus the 15 beans from attitude just sitting here screaming....plant me, plant me, plant me.  I'll think about getting some beans germinating after all the family commitments over Christmas and am planning an outside grow for the spring.  Thanks gang for all the help, support and info on my first grow.

I'll post some dry weights and smoke reports....as they become available


----------



## ishnish (Dec 17, 2009)

:ciao:  long time no see, FTC.
looks real nice for a first grow and only one plant.  some sweet look'n smoke ya got out of it.
i'm a little jealous..   lol
see ya at your next journal.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 17, 2009)

First Time Caller said:
			
		

> Hey thanks gang....although DOS....7.7 oz:holysheep:
> 
> 
> She ended up being 40" tall with a total yield of 506 grams.  The 16" main cola came in at 128 grams.  I got 72 grams of popcorn buds you can see in the large plastic container on the right hand side of the picture....and one nice little ball of finger hash:hubba:
> ...



HI,

That's a very nice yield and it's all about harvesting when the buzz is where you like it...  and how 'bout that finger hash? :hubba:  Nothing better to me than a nice bowl of finger hash after a trim session.  I'm guessing that you don't have clones from your first grow in veg?  Next grow I encourage you to keep a separate small grow space so that you can keep clones from your flowering seedlings in veg while you flower the moms and then you can not only have females ready to go after you harvest but eventually you can have several of the same 'pheno' ready to flower and keep that pheno's genetics in your garden indefinitely imho...   There's often one or two phenos (seedlings) of a strain that are more dank or have a shorter more desirable growing characteristic than the others and that's the one you should keep for your WW mom.  Sometimes there are more extreme variations within a strain's seedlings, especially crossbred strains and you may find a couple of phenos you'll want to keep moms in your grow for future bloom cyles.  

If you haven't played with cloning don't be intimidated...  It's a lot easier than it sounds and I remember how much of a mystery it all was to me when I was a newbie grower.  And how after I tried it my thinking was...  Is that's all there is to that?  I still grow from seed occasionally in search of finding another dank strain to add to my selection but it makes a lot more sense to hang onto those dank genetics than to keep planting from seed and it really makes life in the garden so much easier to predict and control.  AWESOME first grow, bud!

Peace!


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 17, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :ciao:  long time no see, FTC.
> looks real nice for a first grow and only one plant.  some sweet look'n smoke ya got out of it.
> i'm a little jealous..   lol
> see ya at your next journal.



Hey thanks Ish....yep, it has been a while.  What's up?  I started with 3 ww's just to see how the first grow would go, one stuck it's balls out early then the other one hermied at about 4 weeks.  I didn't want to have to deal with the herm and baby it along, pulling nanners, and risk my girl, as inexperienced as I was so I am pleased with this one remaining ww.  I learned a lot that I can put to good use in future grows.  I was only looking for a couple oz's when I started and I think after stemming all the buds I'm guessing I'd be at around 400 grams of wet buds.  If I get 20% then I'm well over what I was hoping for and probably right at 3 oz off my first plant.  I'll take it:hubba:


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 17, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> That's a very nice yield and it's all about harvesting when the buzz is where you like it...  and how 'bout that finger hash? :hubba:  Nothing better to me than a nice bowl of finger hash after a trim session.  I'm guessing that you don't have clones from your first grow in veg?  Next grow I encourage you to keep a separate small grow space so that you can keep clones from your flowering seedlings in veg while you flower the moms and then you can not only have females ready to go after you harvest but eventually you can have several of the same 'pheno' ready to flower and keep that pheno's genetics in your garden indefinitely imho...   AWESOME first grow, bud!
> 
> Peace!



You are correct, I was busy enough trying to drink out of the first time grow fire hydrant to try clones this time.  Rest assured that will never happen again:hubba:

And the finger hash is going to have a very short life.....


----------



## ishnish (Dec 17, 2009)

3 oz's!  dang, i only got a lil under one oz with my first try.
just got about 3 oz's from my last grow with a single plant in DWC.
currently i'm popping all the beans i've been holding on to over the years just to see what i get.  gonna be moving to a new place in a month or so, so i'm excited to have hopefully at least ten different strains of females if not more to start with in the new pad..
i'll get a link in my signature here in a sec..


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 18, 2009)

What's Up FirstTime
CONGRATS ON YOUR FIRST HARVEST!!! I am so very happy for you!!! I've been wondering about your girls trics now for the past week. I have one that is showing mostly cloudy and I may have to give her the ax here very soon. 
Dude I know exactly what she smells like and I can only hope that she smokes as good as I know she smells. I just came out of my room thinking about you and your girl. Wondering if the high will be as good as the smell of our buds? I can only imagine the joy that you must have knowing that you are now curring some of the worlds best bud, that you grew yourself.
(Quick tric check and a few minutes latter)
I was so excited after hearing the news of your harvest, my scissors fell out of my hands and cut a branch off....opps!!! So I now too have a few small buds of your plants close relitive drying. Pretty cool!!!
Thanks for sharring your grow, your info and your thoughts, it has been a great learning experience to be able to watch your journal and know that we are growing the same weed from the same breader. 
Many Many Thanks Firsttime!!!
Another BigTime Thanks to all that make this possible!!!
GREAT JOB FT!!!!! 


Happy Holidays And Peace To All!!!
MBT


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 18, 2009)

mikeybtoken said:
			
		

> What's Up FirstTime
> 
> I was so excited after hearing the news of your harvest, my scissors fell out of my hands and cut a branch off....opps!!! So I now too have a few small buds of your plants close relitive drying. Pretty cool!!!
> 
> ...



UH........smoke time for you:hubba:  I've got enough smoke to keep me going until this harvest dries and cures slowly.  With that said, a quick dry just for "sampling" works just fine


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 23, 2009)

After a week of drying and now in the jars for curing, I ended up with 92 grams broke down as follows:

Main cola:  20 grams
Larger secondary colas:  63 grams
Light/airy popcorn buds:  9 grams

I smoked a couple of the smaller popcorn buds last night.  Suffice to say, I am looking forward to smoking the larger buds as the popcorn smoke last night was GREAT:holysheep:  I hit it probably 3 too many tokes, but I'm not complaining:hubba:

I'm happy with a 3 oz harvest of great smoke.  Time to let it cure nicely.  I can already tell the taste is going to be fabulous to go along with the great high.  We harvested at just the right time for the high we were looking for.  For those growing white widow, grow on.....you are going to love this smoke!!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 23, 2009)

:holysheep: 3 OZ!!!!!:shocked: 
Happy Holidays to YOU :banana:


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 23, 2009)

wow very nice looking buds!!!!  hope my widow turns out like yours!!  :ccc:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats on the w.w. harvest. Out of all my jars, I smile the most when the one I grab says white widow on the label. I keep a qt. or a pint jar of each of 10 strains in a brown shopping bag. I don't look when I reach for a jar. I play "pot luck" LMAO.


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks gang, yes it is happy holidays to me  Hey, swg just watch them, give them what they tell you they need and they will certainly reward you with some kick !#$% smoke.  420B, heck I even like the smell when I get to pop the top of my mason jars everyday....course not as much as the ww smoke


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice FTC 3ozers! Gotta love the ww, congrats!


----------



## 420benny (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought I was the only one that opened the jars, to get a whiff, lol


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 28, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I thought I was the only one that opened the jars, to get a whiff, lol



Not even close, matter of fact, I'll be popping the tops in just a little while.

A quick smoke report though.  I gave a friend 3 buds and he gave me one of his buds from this year and two from his crop last year.  I have to say, I thought his was good the last time I smoked it but, in comparison to this ww smoke....hands down, the ww is a much better and a longer lasting high.  

Those of you growing ww for the first time, you won't be disappointed

"likein" the white widow!!:hubba:


----------



## sumwhiteguy (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice I am growing WW for my first grow so Im stoked.  I just started flowering actually! :watchplant:


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 28, 2009)

nice one FTC.


----------



## mikeybtoken (Dec 30, 2009)

"Those of you growing ww for the first time, you won't be disappointed"
FTC

COOL!!!

I'm really hoping that your right and that mine turn out as well as yours!!!
It sounds like you are having a great WW Holiday Season. LOL
I just took a few more sample cuttings that I can hardly wait to test. By the time these samples are dry I will hopefully be chopping the rest.
I'm really glad to hear that you are so happy with your smoke. You did an AWESOME JOB and it sounds like you are now reaping the benifits of a perfect first grow.
Thanks Again As Always, for sharring it with us!!!
Best Wishes To A Great and Happy New Year!!!
Peace MBT


----------

